# Hello!



## taylerhill (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, my name is Tayler and I have 2 cats and 2 dogs. I love all of my animals as if they were my kids. Excited to see what this forum has to offer. I can't seem to figure out how to add an avatar, and help? Thank you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tayler! Welcome to the forum!
Avatar help, huh?! There's a few people here who can probably help you with that!!
Would love to see some pics! 
Sharon


----------



## Hitchhiker (Oct 5, 2014)

hello,

for the avatar. 

1) go to "User CP" in the middle of the black menu bar on the top of this page.
2) go to "edit Avatar", under "Settings and Options", in the middle-ish of the menu bar to the left.
3) upload a pic or input the URL for the pic.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Tayler,
Welcome!
Oh, can't wait to see your avatar!


----------



## taylerhill (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the help! For some reason, yesterday I didn't have the option to use a custom avatar but now I have one. It is my kitty, Waffles, looking through a hole in a cardboard box lol. Nice to meet you all! I will post intros of my cats with pictures in the cats page


----------

